# hexagon canning jar



## satman41 (Jul 27, 2013)

I picked up some hexagon shaped canning jars today. They have DESICH patent 79944 on the bottom.  The design patent I found matches the design and says W.D.Teague on  nov 19,1929. These are clear, hexagon shaped, quart sized canning jars.
 Any Ideas on what they are and how much they may be worth? I am finding almost nothing on google and ebay.


----------



## satman41 (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's a pic:


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 27, 2013)

What you have here is a food jar from the 1930's era.  Possibly held pickles, olives, or even fruit.  Hard telling with no label but it is a common form. Some dumps I've dug have had dozens of these in various sizes and configurations.   Smaller sizes held apple butter, peanut butter, etc etc.    It's a cool looking art deco style.  Value is a couple of bucks.


----------

